# Is New Lure for Trout and Reds Just a Gimmick?



## benbill (Feb 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever used hard body lures made by Livingston Lure company?  I watched a TV show today with the host hauling in bull reds on these new lures that  have an internal sealed microelectronics that generate subtle “croaking” sounds, imitating the natural noises made by injured or stressed baitfish commonly found in inshore waters.  Sounds like a gimmick to me, but hey I'm open to new technology that catches fish.  Check them out at:

http://www.strike-zone.net/pr/LivingstonPR/SaltwaterProRipper-DivemasterJR.pdf


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Link doesn't work, Ben.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.livingstonlures.com/


----------



## Bryannecker (Feb 9, 2014)

Eska has a saltwater activated attractant that they say will draw the fish such as reds and trout.  So, there you go.  I have caught
reds and trout on plain ole buck tail jigs when the trout and bass
are on a feeding frenzie.  No sound at all-just movement in the strike zone when you find it.  Sounds like just another sales gimmick to me!  The same may not be true of smell.  But live
bait is the best overall fishing bait on the planet, and that comes from over 55 years of catching all manner of fish both inshore and offshore.  Just my personal thoughts on the topic.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2014)

I've seen Berkley Gulp outfish live bait more than once.


----------



## benbill (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry.  My original link has been corrected.

http://www.strike-zone.net/pr/LivingstonPR/SaltwaterProRipper-DivemasterJR.pdf

Always an interesting debate between the merits of live bait verses artificial.  One day, this type of technology may improve the fishing experience (not that being out in your boat and fishing is EVER bad).  Until then, I too have always had my best days on live bait.


----------



## zedex (Feb 13, 2014)

Technology and biology knowledge have made substantial progress in the past few years in the field of marine biology.

 At my company, we have been able to mimic the light fluctuations of many marine species that emit light. True, we don't know exactly what the various colors represent, but does that really matter?

 The lure you are referring to is designed to imitate sounds. This is a vital signal to attract game fish. The question remains if this is the correct sound. I cannot answer that, instead can only state the part sound plays.

The lure is not expensive so I would suggest to try it. Keep in mind that with electronic lures, the manner of using them is different than their standard counterparts. It takes time and practice { a little luck helps } to find the correct usage. Once it is found, I think you will have a pretty effective tool in your arsenal.

 I would fish it slightly slower than you're used to. Upon retrieve, slower is better and include an occasional pause and drop method. Remember-- the fish are looking for sound source. Some fish may not chase it as much as others. But, again, keep in mind that as seasons change, so too will your methods. When fish hit hard and often, go faster, when the bite is slow, so should the retrieve.

 In still waters, allow more rest and in faster waters, less rest.

 Let us know how this lure works for you. We have a product in development using similar technology with more versatility. Testing was done on each coast around North America as well as rivers, streams and even the Great Lakes. If the tests proved worthless, we would not have taken it to production.


----------



## benbill (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, Zedex.  I appreciate your time to write a very informative reply.


----------



## zedex (Feb 18, 2014)

benbill said:


> Thank you, Zedex.  I appreciate your time to write a very informative reply.



 You're very welcome. If I can help any further, throw me a pm.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 18, 2014)

As Tom Mann once told me, most lure manufacturers build lures that attract fisherman.  If they catch fish, it is just a bonus.


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 23, 2014)

That's a big LOL Mud Ducker, and probably as close to the truth as I have heard. I'm one of those suckers too. Got a tackle bag full of baits that looked really good to me, not so good to the fish. LOL


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 23, 2014)

ben bill i have and have used the lures and they have been effective on trout ... now would we have still caught the fish working a shad no one can say ... we generally fish for reds but we do fish 1 tournament that is trout and reds and if the crockers arent in where we can catch some to use for bait 1 of my livingston lures will be tied on trying to catch a gator trout !!!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 23, 2014)

sorry messed up on the word croakers


----------

